# What cool shit are you going to do when the cops are gone?



## Doc Cassidy (Jun 9, 2020)

I'm not talking about the obvious shit like raping or stealing or having romantic and sexual relationships with kids, I mean the really weird off the wall kinda shit. I think I'm going to drop a FUCKTON of acid and drive around town throwing water balloons full of dog piss at Chinese restaurants as revenge for the Coronavirus, that sounds fun. Maybe release all the komado dragons from the zoo and get them high on acid then watch them tear through the streets causing mayhem. Hell yeah!

Anyone else have any cool/badass plans? I could always use some inspiration for when the good times roll.


----------



## The 3rd Hooligan (Jun 9, 2020)

Pirate Winrar


----------



## Pvt. Shitpost (Jun 9, 2020)

trying not to die is one


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jun 9, 2020)

Build a bunker.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jun 9, 2020)

I've always thought arson looked pretty cool/fun.

Edit:
But let's not forget about the simple things like driving without a seat belt.
Oh, and drunk driving.


----------



## Battlecruiser3000ad (Jun 9, 2020)

I have a list of all journalists living in those cities and I'm going to sneak in each night and sniff their buttholes while they sleep.
Cops were really a thorn in my side.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jun 9, 2020)

Probably the same shit I usually do because I'm not a criminal.


----------



## Marco Fucko (Jun 9, 2020)

Rob banks.


----------



## D_Tractor (Jun 9, 2020)

I'm going to hit @Doc Cassidy on purpose with my car for being a glow in the dark CIA nigger who is baiting farmers into saying incriminating shit for his Buzzfeed article.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jun 9, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> Probably the same shit I usually do because I'm not a criminal.


Boooooor-ing


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jun 9, 2020)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> Boooooor-ing


If there's a societal breakdown, I don't want any of you fuckers to know what my plan is.


----------



## Leopold II of Belgium (Jun 9, 2020)

The same thing we do every night, Pinky.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jun 9, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> If there's a societal breakdown, I don't want any of you fuckers to know what my plan is.


Probably a good call.


----------



## NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE (Jun 9, 2020)

shit in the street like an indian man, destroy things, beat up women and queers, throw my shit at people, put bricks on gas pedals of cars to see where cars go if they have no driver, download CP, become a hitman, collect my cum in jars and throw it at hot girls, kill babies to troll their parents, go in women's restroom stalls and jerk off, sell drugs and alcohol to kids, shoot people for fun, spray racist graffiti


----------



## A Useless Fish (Jun 9, 2020)

Make a list.

Check it twice.

Pay some visits to people, who aren't very nice. 

In _Minecraft_, of course....


----------



## Leopold II of Belgium (Jun 9, 2020)

NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE said:


> collect my cum in jars and throw it at hot girls



Add MLP dolls, why don't you.


----------



## Aurora (Jun 9, 2020)

I'm going to rip the tags off every mattress I can find.


----------



## Table Country (Jun 9, 2020)

Abandon all worldly goods and live half-naked out of a trash can like a Modern Diogenes. Or Oscar the Grouch. Should the state-mandated Criminal Counselors come knocking, talking about gay shit like feelings and therapy, I will threaten to cum in their lungs until they drown.


----------



## Dilf Department (Jun 9, 2020)

I will probably go to the street to molest random men


----------



## JoshPlz (Jun 9, 2020)

Indian style drive-by could be fun. As in, the passengers take laxatives and then hold their ass out of the window to bombard unsuspecting people with sprayshit.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jun 9, 2020)

Well, the ability of dogs to consent will be immaterial at that point so I guess I'll have to find something else to advocate for.


----------



## Wraith (Jun 9, 2020)

Pay some ex-cops that I have a warm feeling for a visit.
Personally.
At night.


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Jun 9, 2020)

Fulfill my lifelong dream of becoming the next Jeffrey Dahmer.


----------



## Dialtone (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## thegooddoctor (Jun 9, 2020)

Find every single famous model/thots/Slut and woodland creature of my dreams and fuck their very brains out by filling their mouths and asses with such a titanic proportions of spunk that their intestines and respiratory organs burst at the seams and they are split in half from their cervices from the immeasurable strength of my raging 12 Inch Hulk like Giga Cock.


----------



## Robert James (Jun 9, 2020)

Get me some leggos, from the soon to be looted stores, break into peoples houses spread the smallest pieces around their house and leave cryptic messages. Drive around throwing condoms packed with used mayonnaise, actual mayonnaise no metaphor here, at white people while screaming "How you like your culture". Break into peoples home, drug them so they'll be awake but can't move, wake them up, tell them "Ima fuck you good" Tickle their butthole then leave. Either fuck or eat a shark at the aquarium, preferably while children are around. I'm setting the Zoo captives free and teaching the elephants to use weapons.


----------



## oldTireWater (Jun 9, 2020)

Laugh at all the cops I know who didn't make it long enough to collect their fat pensions. They're going to be some desperate, jaded motherfuckers.

Maybe mug a progressive, if I can find one who looks weak enough.


----------



## Consenticles (Jun 9, 2020)

I'm going to litter and there's nothing you guys can do about it.


----------



## BingBong (Jun 9, 2020)

I'll cross the street without looking both ways first.


----------



## Comandante Marcos (Jun 9, 2020)

Hopefully by the time that all the ghetto niggaz realize "hey, there are no more fucking cops, PARTY TIME MY NIGGA!!!!!111" I will have the permabunker in my undisclosed location ready to go and I will hunker down with a Kalashnikov and shitloads of Great Value (Walmart) canned chicken and watch the entire fucking country go to shit in one night over the internet (as long as it stays up) while my ham radio is tuned to desperate boomers screaming for help as gazillions of ghetto niggaz/spicz go door to door raping and burning alive all the fat white upper middle class piggies in the ultimate show of social justice. It will be the most epic fall of civilization since the Germanic Tribes set fire to Rome and laughed as all the deadbrained depraved Romans ran around screaming with their hair on fire. Babylon The Great destroyed in one hour, like Revelation says. Except the merchants will all die too, so there won't be anybody to lament that their overstock of ChiCom cloth masks and I Can't Breathe shirts will forever go unsold. Boogaloo To The Extreme! Yee-ha!


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Jun 9, 2020)

Steal a cruise missile, ride it around like a horse.


----------



## MrTroll (Jun 9, 2020)

Go to the nearest convenience store, put as many bags of ice in a cart as it will hold, then walk out the door without paying.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 9, 2020)

I'm gonna copy so many goddamned floppies.


----------



## Table Country (Jun 9, 2020)

Comandante Marcos said:


> Hopefully by the time that all the ghetto niggaz realize "hey, there are no more fucking cops, PARTY TIME MY NIGGA!!!!!111" I will have the permabunker in my undisclosed location ready to go and I will hunker down with a Kalashnikov and shitloads of Great Value (Walmart) canned chicken and watch the entire fucking country go to shit in one night over the internet (as long as it stays up) while my ham radio is tuned to desperate boomers screaming for help as gazillions of ghetto niggaz/spicz go door to door raping and burning alive all the fat white upper middle class piggies in the ultimate show of social justice. It will be the most epic fall of civilization since the Germanic Tribes set fire to Rome and laughed as all the deadbrained depraved Romans ran around screaming with their hair on fire. Babylon The Great destroyed in one hour, like Revelation says. Except the merchants will all die too, so there won't be anybody to lament that their overstock of ChiCom cloth masks and I Can't Breathe shirts will forever go unsold. Boogaloo To The Extreme! Yee-ha!


and all the whores and politicians will look up at you and shout "SAVE US!" and you'll look down and whisper
DESPITE


----------



## NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE (Jun 9, 2020)

drive and operate heavy machinery while drunk and high, spray anti-semitic graffiti, turn every water faucet on that I find, torrent with my real IP address, mix random toxic chemicals together to invent new drugs, make bombs and leave them in the ghetto with instructions in ebonics on how to light the fuse, cross out Minneapolis on "welcome to Minneapolis" signs and replace it with Ancapistan, become a cannibal, free all prisoners, smear poop on door handles, flush diapers and tampons down toilets until the entire city's sewer system is clogged forcing everyone to shit in the streets
edit: and use stolen printers and ink to print out every image in this thread and glue it to walls all over the city


----------



## The Crow (Jun 9, 2020)

Pray


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Jun 9, 2020)

Form the white jailbait ethnostate of @BoxerShorts47's dreams, then ban him from it for life.


----------



## NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE (Jun 9, 2020)

smuggle @BoxerShorts47 into the white jailbait ethnostate


----------



## Dwight Frye (Jun 9, 2020)

Dress up in a zoot suit and fedora and dance a jig in the middle of the street while offering free pot to anyone that applauds my moves. Then we'll all smoke up and stay out past curfew.


----------



## Vlinny-kun (Jun 9, 2020)

Not pay my taxes.


----------



## nekrataal (Jun 9, 2020)

Gonna look up all the registered sex offenders and shoot them.


----------



## Shield Breaker (Jun 9, 2020)

Continue living in BFE. Hope you cityfags own guns.


----------



## Sundae (Jun 9, 2020)

I'm going to imbibe every psychotropic shroom I can get my hands on and then proceed to perform an ancient and arcane ritual to summon Cthulhu from the depths.

Or just steal a Ferrari and head to Miami for hookers and blow.  Whichever one is easiest.


----------



## Strange Wilderness (Jun 9, 2020)

Piss on everything and anything in public to mark it as my territory to let the other animals know that these are my hunting grounds


----------



## EmuWarsVeteran (Jun 9, 2020)

This whole thread needs an "IN MINECRAFT" disclaimer.


----------



## Pygmy Giraffe (Jun 9, 2020)

Open liquor, open carry. Open liquor _during _open carry. Drill a third hole and party hard.


----------



## Pissmaster (Jun 9, 2020)

Meth, acid, and shitposting until my brain explodes

I shitpost because it's one of my favorite activities anyway, why not do it while whacked out of my mind and banging on death's door

and after the internet goes down I guess just drive down to the beach and do whatever the fuck i feel like in the nude while blasted on meth, LSD, and ecstasy.  I'll probably still wanna shitpost so i'll just find a pen and notebook and tape and just start scrawling indecipherable notes and slap them on people's doors until I finally die of exhaustion/dehydration, if I don't get killed by someone else having the time of their life first

I'm gonna be found dead on the beach completely ass naked with half a Trent story in my hand


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Jun 9, 2020)

NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE said:


> smuggle @BoxerShorts47 into the white jailbait ethnostate


Hire @niconiconecro and numerous right wing death squads to kill both of you.


----------



## Clown College (Jun 9, 2020)

BingBong said:


> I'll cross the street without looking both ways first.


At which point you fly 50 feet in the air after I hit you while doing 85 in a 25, in a stolen R8.


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Jun 9, 2020)

Steal everyone's cars, one by one


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Jun 9, 2020)

rape


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jun 9, 2020)

tear down residential streets in a fast car blasting the most offensive music possible over the stereo, in Minecraft.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Jun 9, 2020)

Drink whiskey while taking a walk.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Jun 9, 2020)

Imma break into the Augusta National and play 18 rounds while chugging some top shelf beer. 
And two chicks at the same time, man.


----------



## Troutsmacked (Jun 9, 2020)

Loiter.


----------



## Lonely Grave (Jun 9, 2020)

Well we ask them, are you the enemy? And if they say yes we shoot ‘em.


----------



## Save Goober (Jun 9, 2020)

Cannibalism.


----------



## Recoil (Jun 9, 2020)

Suck on the business end of a .38 in a motel 6 bathroom


----------



## ️ronic (Jun 9, 2020)

Finally release my sex slaves from captivity.


----------



## Not a local (Jun 10, 2020)

I will park in front of a fire hydrant. (DISCLAIMER: In Minecraft)


----------



## Nobunaga (Jun 10, 2020)

Say nigger infront of a black guy and claiming self defence when he gets mad


----------



## I Love Beef (Jun 10, 2020)

niconiconecro said:


> Gonna look up all the registered sex offenders and shoot them.


There's a trailer park full of them in St. Petersburg, FL/Clearwater/Pinellas County.


----------



## Spamy the Bot (Jun 10, 2020)

Pizza for breakfast, lunch and dinner. Fuck the food pyramid.
Disclaimer: in Roblox


----------



## Shiversblood (Jun 10, 2020)

When the cops are gone I will smoke Marijuana.


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Jun 10, 2020)

start Cops 2


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Jun 10, 2020)

Start a militaristic religious cult with the goal of saving humanity, when niggers inevitably push the world towards nuclear destruction.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 10, 2020)

Misgender all the trannies.


----------



## Daughter of Cernunnos (Jun 10, 2020)

NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE said:


> drive and operate heavy machinery while drunk and high, spray anti-semitic graffiti, turn every water faucet on that I find, torrent with my real IP address, mix random toxic chemicals together to invent new drugs, make bombs and leave them in the ghetto with instructions in ebonics on how to light the fuse, cross out Minneapolis on "welcome to Minneapolis" signs and replace it with Ancapistan, become a cannibal, free all prisoners, smear poop on door handles, flush diapers and tampons down toilets until the entire city's sewer system is clogged forcing everyone to shit in the streets
> edit: and use stolen printers and ink to print out every image in this thread and glue it to walls all over the city


Sharing your shit fetish yet again.


----------



## Daughter of Cernunnos (Jun 10, 2020)

Human sacrifice. Steal anime figurines. Eat a lot of cake.


----------



## Bitcoin Henchman (Jun 10, 2020)

Im gonna go around and steal every solar panel, generator, and battery I can to fullfil my lifelong desire of becoming an apocalypse power barron


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Jun 10, 2020)

Create Rube Goldberg-esque death traps that I will use to slowly kill superheroes while I monologue about my master plan to turn all the world's gold into 2d waifus


----------



## Wilhelm Bittrich (Jun 10, 2020)

I would found a death squad private security company and make a shit ton of money protecting the wealthier Karenburbs. Good pay with health insurance, benefits, BBQ's and troon huntin' on weekends. Need a final solution? Call us 1-800-ARGUSINC


----------



## Bender (Jun 10, 2020)

Break into a McDonald's and steal a bottle of Big Mac sauce. As you can tell, I dream big.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jun 10, 2020)

Burn down all the confederate statues and replacing them with stuffed animals, while I’m wearing nothing but my undies, I would blast out Japanese music. I’d even force conservative white males (I mean people like Billy D Usher, not all conservatives) to undergo sex-reassignment surgery as a punishment for what they have done to not just liberals, but Centrists as well. I’d also have a pride flag burning outside my house, to show how sick I am of the LGBT brainwashing people in believing their beliefs (though I believe not all gays deserve to be gassed, just the annoying ones)


----------



## PootisMan (Jun 10, 2020)

I would get a gun license and buy a assault riffle so me and my dad can shoot at looters and "peaceful" rioters.


----------



## Pee Cola (Jun 10, 2020)

Start a pirate radio station that plays nothing but music from TempleOS 24/7.

Edit: in Minecraft


----------



## LateNightMuffin (Jun 11, 2020)

I would start my own pretend country in Seattle, and use cigarettes and toilet paper and bitcoin for currency, and when homeless people steal all my food I will ebeg for money. And because I've spent so many years complaining about The Man censoring me, the first thing I will do is to kick out any journalists who disagree with me.  My country will last between a few hours and a few days before it implodes because me and my comrades are all so dysfunctional.


----------



## Junkail (Jun 11, 2020)

Burn my old highschool counselor's office down for forcing me to take calculus when I wanted to take stats.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Jun 11, 2020)

️ronic said:


> Finally release my sex slaves from captivity.


And to think, you could have done it already if you didn't have to worry about the legal consequences.

See people? All making sex slaves illegal does is create unsafe, back alley sex slaves.


----------



## tampax pearl (Jun 11, 2020)

Start a garden.


----------



## ️ronic (Jun 11, 2020)

LateNightMuffin said:


> I would start my own pretend country in Seattle, and use cigarettes and toilet paper and bitcoin for currency, and when homeless people steal all my food I will ebeg for money. And because I've spent so many years complaining about The Man censoring me, the first thing I will do is to kick out any journalists who disagree with me.  My country will last between a few hours and a few days before it implodes because me and my comrades are all so dysfunctional.


I did the same thing, except I was outed as a serial abuser only 6 hours in and then threatened to kill myself on twitter.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Jun 11, 2020)

️ronic said:


> I did the same thing, except I was outed a s serial abuser only 6 hours in and then threatened to kill myself on twitter.


Shouldn't have left those homeless people alone with the food supply.


----------



## ️ronic (Jun 11, 2020)

Doctor Placebo said:


> And to think, you could have done it already if you didn't have to worry about the legal consequences.
> 
> See people? All making sex slaves illegal does is create unsafe, back alley sex slaves.


Nah, it's just not kinky anymore when it's legal.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Jun 11, 2020)

️ronic said:


> Nah, it's just not kinky anymore when it's legal.


There you have it. Solid proof that legalizing crimes will get people to stop doing them.

This is awesome news for the abolition of police. Let's legalize rape and murder to help usher in the utopia.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Jun 11, 2020)

Rape, lots of rape


----------



## Slap47 (Jun 11, 2020)

Spamy the Bot said:


> Pizza for breakfast, lunch and dinner. Fuck the food pyramid.
> Disclaimer: in Roblox



The African militas will make pyramids the law. It's their thing.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Jun 11, 2020)

Slap47 said:


> The African militas will make pyramids the law. It's their thing.


Honestly, if they didn't hate me for my race, I'm pretty sure a Hotep society would be way cooler to live in than an Ancom genderqueer vegan co-op one. Egyptian pharaoh larping 24/7 while calling each other kings and queens, probably carrying an AK-47 everywhere, discussing David Icke level ancient alien conspiracies n' sheeiiit.

And better food. A lot of them coloreds can cook some fine barbecue.

I not sure if weed would be banned or mandatory. That seems to vary depending on the type of militant black nationalist.


----------



## thegooddoctor (Jun 11, 2020)

Gorge On Chipotle, Dominos Pizza and Arbis for the entire week , then travel to Washington hijacking a Apache helicopter from the US Army and break Into The White House building and Rip Putrid ass right In Trumps (No pun Intended) fucking smug  fat cheeto mug and Into the faces of every other , Populist, jingoistic overtly nationalistic Self-serving, Conservatard and Alt Right Politician we can fucking find by Rioting  and tearing with my gang of delinquent, belligerent drug fuelled American Black Rioters from LA and blowing the whole Place into hamburger FOR GREAT JUSTICE!!!!


----------



## Niggaplease (Jun 11, 2020)

I will drink in public


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Jun 11, 2020)

I guess go to museums, book stores and stuff without paying for it. As if joggers are going to loot art and books. 

Oh and track down every fake news journo piece of shit and poke the shit out of them.


----------



## Llama king (Jun 11, 2020)

Molest kids in my basement


----------



## Curt Sibling (Jun 11, 2020)

Create the new police force. I even have the uniform picked out...!


----------



## Badungus Kabungus (Jun 11, 2020)

Weld up some armor to a school bus, and start charging people money for safari trips to the local city.


----------



## The Batter (Jun 11, 2020)

Sit on the toilet when I pee.


----------



## Battlecruiser3000ad (Jun 11, 2020)

I'm going to kidnap Kengle, dress him like an anime schoolgirl and have people on a darknet webcam server tip me dogecoins with requests.


----------



## Gar For Archer (Jun 11, 2020)

I’d move to Minneapolis and become a serial killer with no MO - just select addresses completely at random, go in at night, and slaughter everyone inside, leaving only a note declaring that the killing had no political or racial motivations and that the target was selected purely randomly, and that they would keep happening as long as there was no infrastructure to investigate the killings.


----------



## Falcos_Commisar (Jun 11, 2020)

Build at home machine pistols and give them to disadvantaged youth in the inner city.... Then watch the fun begin


----------



## BurningPewter (Jun 11, 2020)

Download PlayStation one and n64 ROMs


----------



## Chan Fan (Jun 11, 2020)

Shoot the people who wanted to defund the police


----------



## Falcos_Commisar (Jun 11, 2020)

Wilhelm Bittrich said:


> I would found a death squad private security company and make a shit ton of money protecting the wealthier Karenburbs. Good pay with health insurance, benefits, BBQ's and troon huntin' on weekends. Need a final solution? Call us 1-800-ARGUSINC


Hell yeah


----------



## Nick Gars (Jun 11, 2020)

Go on a tranny crusade.

In Minecraft Java Edition of course.


----------



## BurningPewter (Jun 11, 2020)

Troonologist PhD said:


> I guess go to museums, book stores and stuff without paying for it. As if joggers are going to loot art and books.
> 
> Oh and track down every fake news journo piece of shit and poke the shit out of them.



you know, the rioters are purposefully burning that stuff cause it's too middle class and doesn't interest them - https://thefederalist.com/2020/06/0...beloved-independent-bookstores-to-the-ground/


----------



## Crabbo (Jun 11, 2020)

Fill balloons with gasoline, throw them at hipsters, then threaten them with a lighter.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 11, 2020)

Gar For Archer said:


> I’d move to Minneapolis and become a serial killer with no MO - just select addresses completely at random, go in at night, and slaughter everyone inside, leaving only a note declaring that the killing had no political or racial motivations and that the target was selected purely randomly, and that they would keep happening as long as there was no infrastructure to investigate the killings.



So Hotline:  Minneapolis.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Jun 12, 2020)

thegooddoctor said:


> Gorge On Chipotle, Dominos Pizza and Arbis for the entire week , then travel to Washington hijacking a Apache helicopter from the US Army and break Into The White House building and Rip Putrid ass right In Trumps (No pun Intended) fucking smug  fat cheeto mug and Into the faces of every other , Populist, jingoistic overtly nationalistic Self-serving, Conservatard and Alt Right Politician we can fucking find by Rioting  and tearing with my gang of delinquent, belligerent drug fuelled American Black Rioters from LA and blowing the whole Place into hamburger FOR GREAT JUSTICE!!!!


This is the most liberal boomer thing written, maybe ever.


----------



## WarJams (Jun 12, 2020)

I'm going hold up a Burger King and demand they give me *all* of their cardboard crowns.

I'm owed reparations, they haven't given me one since I was, like, six!


----------



## Garm (Jun 13, 2020)

Eh, the people I have problems with have pretty much back stabbed every person who has ever been involved with them so I doubt I would get the first dibs.

That leaves finding the leftists I know and asking them "are you happy now" as the world burns down around us.


----------



## Leaf-eon (Jun 13, 2020)

Go commit some hate crimes (in Minecarft of course )


----------



## Crabbed Hams (Jul 4, 2020)

Create my own sovereign nation with blackjack and hookers.

And cocaine.  Lots and lots of cocaine.

Fuck it I'll become a real life Tony Montana.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 4, 2020)

Don't get high on your own supply!


----------



## Curt Sibling (Jul 4, 2020)

Form a vigilante group.


----------



## thegooddoctor (Jul 4, 2020)

break into mailboxes and rip the stamps off every letter and package I see


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Jul 4, 2020)

Start a neighborhood watch and look out for my fellow citizens: 



Spoiler



Naw, probably kill people and stuff


----------



## Dr. Geronimo (Jul 4, 2020)

Teach asthmatic kids to smoke,


----------



## The Spice boi (Jul 4, 2020)

I'm going to sell so much crack.

Probably build a sovereign nation from my drug empire and name it Spiceonia. Declare war on North Korea and watch the nukes miss me and nuke everything else


----------



## I Love Beef (Jul 4, 2020)

Become the Messiah of the End of the Century. 

Well that or become Samurai Superman.


----------



## Orion Balls (Jul 4, 2020)

Take a nap. Then forcefully corner the market on mayonnaise. You want mayo, you come to me...


----------



## Bender (Jul 7, 2020)

Crabbed said:


> Create my own sovereign nation with blackjack and hookers.
> 
> And cocaine.  Lots and lots of cocaine.
> 
> Fuck it I'll become a real life Tony Montana.


I like your style.


----------



## Wonderful Id (Jul 7, 2020)

Jaywalk like a mother fucker.

Pigs can't stop me now.


----------



## Bender (Jul 7, 2020)

Wonderful Id said:


> Jaywalk like a mother fucker.
> 
> Pigs can't stop me now.


You sicken me.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 7, 2020)

Run over jaywalkers finally.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Jul 7, 2020)

Get a brick to smash a window so I can steal crowbar to break open the OnlyFans servers and upload it all using bittorrent. Twitter will hate me more than Hitler.


----------



## Bender (Jul 7, 2020)

McDonalds is open again, so I don't need to go raiding them for Big Mac sauce. So I guess I'll raid the local and drink enough to feel like I should raid McDonalds for their Big Mac sauce.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Jul 7, 2020)

Start a private security firm consisting of an all-girl army of kung fu killers.


----------



## Harbinger of Kali Yuga (Jul 7, 2020)

Physical removal.

Or Killdozer 2.0


----------



## Rosemary (Jul 16, 2020)

Rob a Victoria's Secret, of course.




I'm sure there will be bitches trying to steal my panties and shit, so I'll have to come up with a way to kill as many bitches as needed.


----------



## Meat Target (Jul 16, 2020)

Rip the "Do Not Remove" tags off of mattresses at IKEA


----------



## Truman the Jewman (Jul 16, 2020)

Engage in premarital missionary position sex with a member of the opposite sex who is also around my age whilst not wearing a condom and never contact her again afterward, especially for child support inquiries.


----------



## Meat Target (Jul 16, 2020)

Orion Balls said:


> Take a nap. Then forcefully corner the market on mayonnaise. You want mayo, you come to me...


If you're a Miracle Whip guy, I'll have you assassinated. Just a fair warning...


----------

